# Ayu macht Japaner verrückt!



## u-see fischer (3. Juli 2019)

Das hatte ich schon mal vor vielen Jahren hier im deutschen TV gesehen. Da ging es ums Angeln in Japan von Tokio (Angeln auf "Goldfische" auf Dachterrassen bis hin zum reißen der Lachsartigen Fischen in den Flüssen.


----------



## Andal (3. Juli 2019)

Bei diesen Fischen geht es aber ums Essen. Fische mit Fangspuren durch Haken, oder noch besser durch abgerichtete Kormorane sind dabei die allerhöchsten Qualitäten.


----------



## Kochtopf (3. Juli 2019)

Spannender Bericht @Georg Baumann, danke dafür! Ich hoffe da kommt noch mehr.  Kann es sein dass deine Signatur einen Fehler enthält?

*ed*
Interessant auch wie die Japaner den Spagat zwischen schützen und nützen schaffen. Ungeachtet wie man lebende KöFis findet wäre das ein gutes Beispiel für unsere Verbände - schutz der Bestände bei gleichzeitiger Stärkung der Freizeitfischerei


----------



## Andal (3. Juli 2019)

Leider steht da eine riesen Kluft zwischen japanischen und deutschen Verhältnissen. Japaner sind diszipliniert und halten sich an ihre Regeln.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (3. Juli 2019)




----------



## Christian.Siegler (3. Juli 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Japaner sind diszipliniert und halten sich an ihre Regeln.


Das sagt man den Dautschen doch auch nach... Und den Schweizern auch... alle gleich. Fast jedenfalls. Japaner sind oft kleiner 
Vielleicht fahren die deshalb auch auf den Ayu ab. Oder weil er so hübsch ist. Wenn der so schmeckt wie er aussieht, kann ich den Hype verstehen!


----------



## Andal (3. Juli 2019)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Wenn der so schmeckt wie er aussieht, kann ich den Hype verstehen!


Hab mal eine Doku gesehen, da wurde er mit viel Liebe und noch mehr Rauch gegrillt. Anschließend noch lauwarm sofort ab Hof verkauft. Da hätte ich auch sofort gekostet. Sah vergleichsweise aus, wie die Schwarzreuther (Zwergseesaiblinge) aus dem Königssee und die sind extrem schmackhaft!


----------



## Christian.Siegler (3. Juli 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Schwarzreuther (Zwergseesaiblinge) aus dem Königssee


Das klingt schon lecker... Wat der allet kennt!


----------



## Andal (3. Juli 2019)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Das klingt schon lecker... Wat der allet kennt!


Wenn dich die Seesaiblinge reizen, dann verhandle doch mal eine Dienstreise an den Grundelsee im österreichischen Salzkammergut.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (3. Juli 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn dich die Seesaiblinge reizen, dann verhandle doch mal eine Dienstreise an den Grundelsee im österreichischen Salzkammergut.


So in die Richtung:
Ich so: "Chef, mich reizen die Seesaiblinge am Grundelsee im österreichischen Salzkammergut!"
Chef so: "Warum?"
Ich so: "Weil die so lecker sein sollen!"
Chef so: "Ok, dann mach doch dorhin eine Dienstreise!"
Ich so: "Alles klar "

Jaja - genau so werd ich's machen!  Und dannach zum Ayu!


----------



## angler1996 (3. Juli 2019)

einfach nur geil diese Art von Angelei, wenn man so einsam am großen Fluss steht, nur das Wasser rauschen hört, ganz eins mit der Natur,
naja oder so ähnlich

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...45DD82088281FE3E7F1F45DD82088281&&FORM=VRDGAR


----------



## Christian.Siegler (3. Juli 2019)

angler1996 schrieb:


> einfach nur geil diese Art von Angelei, wenn man so einsam am großen Fluss steht, nur das Wasser rauschen hört, ganz eins mit der Natur,
> naja oder so ähnlich
> 
> https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...45DD82088281FE3E7F1F45DD82088281&&FORM=VRDGAR



Wie beim Heringsangeln...


----------



## Georg Baumann (3. Juli 2019)

Ich hab das Gefühl am ehesten beim Meerforellenangeln - da bin ich ab Wurf Nr. 86 in einer Art Trance, das Rauschen des Meeres im Ohr, den Duft von Tang in der Nase. Ein Glück, dass ich so selten durch lästige Drills aus dieser Meditation gerissen werde


----------



## angler1996 (3. Juli 2019)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Wie beim Heringsangeln...


Hvide Sande läßt grüßen;-)))


----------



## Mike- (5. Juli 2019)

Cooler Bericht, hübsche Fische, die sind bestimmt lecker schmecker aber die Angelei hört sich auch interessant an.


----------



## Casso (7. Juli 2019)

Danke für den Bericht und den weiteren Einblick in die Angelei in Fernost. Trotz der lebenden Köderfische respektieren sie den Umgang mit der Natur bzw. der Kreatur. Das wird aus verschiedenen Berichten deutlich. Berichte, die zum einen die Angelei und zum anderen die Zubereitung der Beute zeigen. Da können wir uns hier mit Sicherheit eine Scheibe abschneiden. Auch wenn es in Japan mit Sicherheit auch das ein oder andere schwarze Schaf geben wird.


----------



## glavoc (9. Juli 2019)

Casso schrieb:


> Trotz der lebenden Köderfische respektieren sie den Umgang mit der Natur bzw. der Kreatur..



Wieso denkst du dir da einen Widerspruch? Lebende Köderfische verwenden = Respektloser Umgang mit Natur??? Nicht dein Ernst? oder^^?

Ansonsten ein Topbericht, der mir endlich die Geschichte hinter der Köderfarbe Ayu erklärt - DANKE!


----------



## Casso (9. Juli 2019)

Für mich ist es kein respektloser Umgang mit der Natur. Es gibt aber einen Großteil der Menschen die es als Widerspruch sehen, wenn man einen Fisch (erbeutet oder nicht) auf der einen Seite mit Respekt behandelt, ihn aber auf der anderen Seite lebend anködert. Auch wenn dies der Natur entspricht. Paradebeispiel hierfür ist good old Germany.


----------



## Andal (9. Juli 2019)

Zum großen Glück ist Japan nicht Deutschland und umgekehrt. Man muss nicht alles so globalisieren, bis man von allem das Schlechteste beisammen hat. Variatio delectat!


----------



## glavoc (9. Juli 2019)

für mich zählen ganz andere Dinge zum Respekt gegenüber der Natur/Kreatur... Lebender Köderfisch ist dabei für mich total nebensächlich ..
Good old Germany ? Danke^^ lieber nicht


----------



## Casso (10. Juli 2019)

Ich wurde etwas gefragt, ich habe darauf geantwortet und mich erklärt. Nicht mehr nicht weniger.

@glavoc Da bin ich ganz bei dir.


----------



## jvonzun (18. Oktober 2019)

eine schöne Japan-Serie habt ihr hier! 
Den für mich schönsten Fisch von dort, habt ihr aber vergessen
Ich war letzte Woche mit meinem Guide Denny Schaller (Deutscher Auswanderer) auf der Nordinsel auf Ito (japanischer Huchen). Ein unvergessliches Erlebnis.


----------



## Bilch (18. Oktober 2019)

@jvonzun, dickes Petri! Musste ein unglaubliches Erläbniss sein!


----------



## daci7 (18. Oktober 2019)

Sehr, sehr geile Fische und Bilder! Ist man ja nicht anders von dir gewohnt @jvonzun .


----------



## Gummiadler (18. Oktober 2019)

jvonzun schrieb:


> eine schöne Japan-Serie habt ihr hier!
> Den für mich schönsten Fisch von dort, habt ihr aber vergessen
> Ich war letzte Woche mit meinem Guide Denny Schaller (Deutscher Auswanderer) auf der Nordinsel auf Ito (japanischer Huchen). Ein unvergessliches Erlebnis.
> Anhang anzeigen 331468
> ...



Ui! Sehr geil! Ein megadickes Petri.

Gibt's da vielleicht irgendwo einen Reisbericht zu?


----------



## fishhawk (19. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,



jvonzun schrieb:


> auf der Nordinsel auf Ito (japanischer Huchen).



Hatte gar nicht auf dem Schirm, dass man die Burschen auch in Japan fangen kann.

War für mich bisher Sachalin-Taimen und damit ein Fisch aus Russisch-Fernost.

Danke für tollen Bilder, bei solch abgeschiedener, menschenleerer Natur  denkt man nun wirklich nicht sofort an Japan.

Lebt der Ito dort anadrom?


----------



## jvonzun (19. Oktober 2019)

bin nicht mehr so der Schreiberling, somit habe ich keinen Bericht verfasst.

Ja, Sakhalin ist nicht weit entfernt von Japan, wo ich war. Einige wandern in russische Bäche, andere in japanische.
Sie schwimmen vom Meer ins Süsswasser und auch wieder zurück. Erst zur Laichzeit im Frühling steigen sie dann die Bäche richtig rauf.


----------



## fishhawk (19. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,



jvonzun schrieb:


> bin nicht mehr so der Schreiberling, somit habe ich keinen Bericht verfasst.



Solange Du solch tolle Bilder postest, sei dir das verziehen.


----------

